# rash under front leg



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

hey, do you have a picture? did you guys shower him and leave him to dry? because it might be hot spot. you can actually just get cornflour and pour it over to soothe the itch. this is the natural way of healing. my dog never had a rash but many of our customers dog here uses this method. hope things are better


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like a hot spot to me. I hope whatever it is- It is easily treated.

Buddy had one that was healing then he had a really hot, rainy, humid night- My mom did not think to blow dry him when he came in. Now I have a 90 pound golden with a reverse Mohawk on his back from shaving the hair til me got clean edges.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Do a Search here on GRF for "Apple Cider Vinegar" and get the organic kind. Great for hot spots, if in fact it's a hot spot.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

kimberlygino said:


> hey, do you have a picture? did you guys shower him and leave him to dry?


my aunt left him to dry after she gave him a bath. 

here is a picture but due the fur cant see the rash easily. there is no hair loss in the region.

if its a hot spot...how long till it goes away?


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

the rash has spread on his right leg too and on his tummy.  i am very worried.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like it might be a staph infection. Tends to start in armpits and spread from there.. If it is, he'll need oral antibiotics and you could use chlorhexidine wash to clean the area a few times a day  when summer had it, it cleared up quick once we started the oral meds.. We tried topical first but it had no effect


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

the vet said its a staph infection and he gave oral antibiotics and he told me to apply aloe vera gel on the whole area. vet said it will go away in few days  i am relieved.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuki had it again few weeks ago and the vet suggested i give him weekly baths. After following vet's advice Yuki's coat is better and he has no itching or rashes. 

the vet advised this alternative cuz Yuki had severe acidity after taking anti biotics and was puking every few hours. had to keep him on soup and antacids for 3 days to calm his tummy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Syd,
Nice to see you on the board! Another thing you could give him is yogurt with active cultures in it. It helps balance the digestive system after dogs and people take antibiotics. 

Hope you and Yuki are well!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

OutWest said:


> Hi Syd,
> Nice to see you on the board! Another thing you could give him is yogurt with active cultures in it. It helps balance the digestive system after dogs and people take antibiotics.
> 
> Hope you and Yuki are well!


 yeah i did give him yogurt. 

 we are both doing well


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

there was a rash again few weeks back. yuki is allergic to grains in dog food  i found the reason now. 

i switched him to TOTW and now he is not itching so much and no rashes. had to stop eukanuba.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yuki said:


> there was a rash again few weeks back. yuki is allergic to grains in dog food  i found the reason now.
> 
> i switched him to TOTW and now he is not itching so much and no rashes. had to stop eukanuba.


Also, add a tablespoon of _organic_ Apple Cider Vinegar to his food every time you feed him and mix it all up. This ACV is the one with "the mother" which is the nutrient-rich sediment at the bottom of the bottle; just shake the bottle before using. This will help prevent future skin issues.


----------

